# Romance for married men



## BillK (30 Mar 2010)

Never forget that your wife is a romantic. She still enjoys wine, flowers and chocolate. Let her know that you, too, remember these things, by speaking of them occasionally.


----------



## Lex Foutish (30 Mar 2010)

Wow, Bill! Where did that come out of?


----------



## PyritePete (30 Mar 2010)

I think someone else has been at the wine )


----------



## Rois (30 Mar 2010)

Aw sooo sweet Bill - are you on a promise?


----------



## callybags (31 Mar 2010)

maybe Bill has wi-fi coverage in the kennel...


----------



## DB74 (31 Mar 2010)

billk said:


> never forget that your wife is a romantic. She still enjoys wine, flowers and chocolate. Let her know that you, too, remember these things, *by speaking of them occasionally*.


 
lol


----------



## Caveat (31 Mar 2010)

BillK said:


> Never forget that your wife is a romantic. She still enjoys wine, flowers and chocolate. Let her know that you, too, remember these things, by speaking of them occasionally.


 
Ah the old get off the hook with girlie gifts clause eh? 

C'mon, what did you do?


----------



## Staples (31 Mar 2010)

BillK said:


> Never forget that your wife is a romantic. She still enjoys wine, flowers and chocolate. Let her know that you, too, remember these things, by speaking of them occasionally.


 
Bill 

Took your advice.  Spoke of my intention to buy her wine, flowers and chocolate at some point in the future.  She seemed pleased.

S


----------



## Caveat (31 Mar 2010)

Staples said:


> Bill
> 
> Took your advice. Spoke of my intention to buy her wine, flowers and chocolate at some point in the future. She seemed pleased.
> 
> S


 
LOL 

Reminds me of another Jimmy Carr one:

"I have no problems with buying tampons. I am a fairly modern man. But apparently they're not a "proper" present."


----------



## Shawady (31 Mar 2010)

The thread was started last night at roughly the same time as half time in the Man Utd game. Maybe Bill wanted to see the second half?


----------



## haminka1 (31 Mar 2010)

I think Bill got into a spot of trouble after he bought his wife something really useful for her birthday


----------



## PyritePete (31 Mar 2010)

callybags said:


> maybe bill has wi-fi coverage in the kennel...


 
lol :d


----------



## BillK (31 Mar 2010)

DB74/ Staples

I'm delighted that someone else has a similar sense of humour to myself. I found it really funny when I read it in my Big Book Of Jokes, Subsection; Irony.


----------



## Purple (31 Mar 2010)

BillK said:


> DB74/ Staples
> 
> I'm delighted that someone else has a similar sense of humour to myself. I found it really funny when I read it in my Big Book Of Jokes, Subsection; Irony.


 I thought it was funny as well


----------



## Sue Ellen (31 Mar 2010)

BillK said:


> Let her know that you, too, remember these things, by speaking of them occasionally.



Ah, the old 'I meant to trick' which puts her in good humour because his intentions were good but he was just so busy he didn't get around to it


----------



## mathepac (1 Apr 2010)

Well spotted 99, I'll ring later.

[broken link removed]


----------



## onq (5 Apr 2010)

mathepac said:


> Well spotted 99, I'll ring later.
> 
> [broken link removed]



I always wondered about the hygiene issue with this one - I thought perhaps American pavements were scrupulously clean!

ONQ.


----------



## mtk (15 Apr 2010)

just being told you are great and loved is all we need


----------



## Yorrick (16 Apr 2010)

You will never go wrong with a nice selection of tea towels


----------



## Caveat (16 Apr 2010)

yorrick said:


> you will never go wrong with a nice selection of tea towels


 
If only


----------



## BlueSpud (19 Apr 2010)

mtk said:


> just being told you are great and loved is all we need


 
Yeah, right!


----------



## levelpar (21 Apr 2010)

> Never forget that your wife is a romantic. She still enjoys wine, flowers and chocolate. Let her know that you, too, remember these things, by speaking of them occasionally


 
I spoke of them last night but I still got nothing.


----------



## BillK (22 Apr 2010)

What was it you were after?


----------

